# ASM Handbook: Volume 14B: Metal Working: Sheet Forming



## أهل الحديث (3 أبريل 2010)

*




ASM Handbook
Volume 14B: Metal Working: Sheet Forming
By S. L. Semiatin



 Publisher: ASM International
 Number Of Pages: 924
 Publication Date: 2006-08-31
 ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0871707101
 ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780871707109

Product Description 
This comprehensive reference on sheet metal forming and fabrication provides state-of-the-art reference information for product and production engineers. Coverage addresses all methods of sheet metal fabrication technologies, selection of equipment and die materials, specification of forming practices for specific alloys, and new techniques for process design and control.


** PDF file ---- 73,27Mb*
*بالله التوفيق*​


----------



## أهل الحديث (3 أبريل 2010)

Asm Handbook: Volume 14A: Metalworking : Bulk Forming
-------------------------------------------------

http://ifile.it/4si92l7​


----------



## brensis11 (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا
ودائما محب لله ورسوله



​


----------



## Eng.Moyad (7 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (7 أبريل 2010)

حقا جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم..لقد قمت بتحميل اول كتاب ASM Handbook
Volume 14B: Metal Working: Sheet Forming
ولكن اللنك الخاص بالكتاب الثاني يعطي نفس الكتاب الاول الذي قمت بتحميله..نرجو اعادة رفعه على موقع اخر ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابو الاس (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
تقبل شكري


----------



## أهل الحديث (10 أبريل 2010)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> حقا جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم..لقد قمت بتحميل اول كتاب ASM Handbook
> Volume 14B: Metal Working: Sheet Forming
> ولكن اللنك الخاص بالكتاب الثاني يعطي نفس الكتاب الاول الذي قمت بتحميله..نرجو اعادة رفعه على موقع اخر ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير



مرحبآ أخى الحبيب :
Volume 14B
http://ifile.it/izofbej
Volume 14A
http://ifile.it/4si92l7


----------



## احمد عقل (19 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم 

اللينكات مش شغالة


----------

